
We played modern games on a CRT monitor – and the results are phenomenal - opdahl
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2019-modern-games-look-beautiful-on-crt-monitors
======
sawaruna
FW900 is about to increase in price.

Also good timing for Analogue to announce this
[https://www.analogue.co/dac/](https://www.analogue.co/dac/)

